# Global warming



## DaveH (13/12/15)

Just as a matter of interest.
Do you believe because we burn fossil fuels we are causing global warming.
Do you believe it is a natural event and going to happen no matter what we do.


----------



## DaveH (13/12/15)

Global warming seems to be the flavour of the month again.
My view is it's just a natural process of the earth and nothing we do will stop it. Also I'm not convinced that burning fossil fuels has a great effect.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (13/12/15)

I live a mile up here in Johannesburg and being selfish I welcome global warming and the rise of the oceans because I quite fancy living next to the sea. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (13/12/15)

How about a "_propoganda spin created by the Club of Rome to further their own unknown agenda"_ as another option.


Taken from http://www.globalclimatescam.com/opinion/top-ten-reasons-climate-change-is-a-hoax/



> If you look at the satellite data 2014 was not the warmest year ever in fact there has been no global warming for over 18 years. The Reason they can say it’s the warmest year is because they are using the ground weather station data which is heavily influenced by the Urban Heat Island effect, many of which are near pavement. Even still they had to cherry pick that data to get at the warmest year ever and it is only the warmest by only two-100ths of a degree within a dataset that has a variability of a half of a degree. The fact they they had to ignore accurate data and fudge sketchy data to push their agenda proves (IMHO) that climate change is a hoax.



Gotta add that Ive still got the duvet on the bed for the 2am cold spell and we're already halfway through December.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (13/12/15)

I fully acknowledge there has been some serious climate changes and while I can't seem to pinpoint whether this is global warming, world coming to an end, mass orbital shift as a result of a rip in the space time continuum (Marty and doc did return this year ) 

Every year we have hotter summers, colder winters and increasingly harsher storms. 

It someone is thinking about building an ark... Can I call dibs on 2x seats


----------



## DaveH (13/12/15)

It could be worst - "global cooling" then we would all have to learn to ski 
Dave


----------



## blujeenz (13/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I fully acknowledge there has been some serious climate changes and while I can't seem to pinpoint whether this is global warming, world coming to an end, mass orbital shift as a result of a rip in the space time continuum (Marty and doc did return this year )
> 
> Every year we have hotter summers, colder winters and increasingly harsher storms.
> 
> It someone is thinking about building an ark... Can I call dibs on 2x seats



If the chap building an ark reads this, please pif me your Aston Martin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (13/12/15)

This heat is insane though. I'm actually considering vaping menthol just to cool myself down from the inside out ! 

That's said... Anything that you guys are doing to help deal with the climate changes? Not necessarily for the whole benefit of humankind but to make your own lives a bit more comfortable


----------



## blujeenz (13/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> This heat is insane though. I'm actually considering vaping menthol just to cool myself down from the inside out !
> 
> That's said... Anything that you guys are doing to help deal with the climate changes? Not necessarily for the whole benefit of humankind but to make your own lives a bit more comfortable


You could try what is commonly referred to as a swamp cooler, basically a fan blowing cool air from evaporating material.
I've also rigged a Kume curtain (thermal blind), a white pvc sheet sandwiched by 2 layers of light colored polar fleece, on the bedroom window to keep cold draughts out during winter, I find it works quite well to keep the room cooler as well.
I imagine using a space blanket or car sunshade visor instead of the pvc damp layer would work even better.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Insulating-roll-up-curtains-that-cut-heat-losses-t/#intro


----------



## zadiac (14/12/15)

I also believe it's a hoax.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

